# Binky swallowed a balloon



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the 'leave' and 'drop' commands are not working out too well for miss Binky! On our walk this morning she got hold of a deflated balloon with a knot in the end and no matter how much training commands, techniques, persuasion, sausage etc we tried we could not catch the little sod. So she ate it. Rang the vet so he is aware, but all we can do now is wait to see it appear at the other end...fingers crossed.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I expect it will- my old spaniel used to 'recycle' socks on a regular basis, and lived til she was 17. At least rubber is soft, and should just work its way through. A friend's lab puppy swallowed his hearing aid battery, and bits of his hearing aid, but came to no harm, and Jenna, my older 'poo broke a button off my cardigan, and swallowed that as a puppy, but lived to tell the tale, with no side effects. The vet said that one of the worst things to swallow is a needle and thread, not because of the needle, surprisingly, the thread is more of a problem!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness . . at least that was fairly nonharmful! Please keep us posted . .


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Von said:


> I expect it will- my old spaniel used to 'recycle' socks on a regular basis, and lived til she was 17. At least rubber is soft, and should just work its way through. A friend's lab puppy swallowed his hearing aid battery, and bits of his hearing aid, but came to no harm, and Jenna, my older 'poo broke a button off my cardigan, and swallowed that as a puppy, but lived to tell the tale, with no side effects. The vet said that one of the worst things to swallow is a needle and thread, not because of the needle, surprisingly, the thread is more of a problem!


Thank you for sharing your swallowing stories! Comforting to read that they can swallow all sorts and be fine. We have had plenty go in the other end since the balloon incident so am now waiting for imminent evacuation!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Went to change Benson's bedding in his crate last week and realised he had destroyed the zip on the cover and no matter how hard I looked couldnt find the metal fastener and quite a few of the metal bits also seem to have disappeared, dont know when he did it but no ill effects so far!! Hope Binky also shows no ill effects either!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh my goodness . . at least that was fairly nonharmful! Please keep us posted . .


Yes the vet said as it was smooth rubber hopefully it will pass straight through.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

benson said:


> Went to change Benson's bedding in his crate last week and realised he had destroyed the zip on the cover and no matter how hard I looked couldnt find the metal fastener and quite a few of the metal bits also seem to have disappeared, dont know when he did it but no ill effects so far!! Hope Binky also shows no ill effects either!!


You would think they weren't fed!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Binky!!! 

I'm imagining you tonight Sam out the back garden with your torch dissecting her poos!!!   :spy:

Sorry I shouldn't be making light of it... I hope she'll be fine 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Binky!!!
> 
> I'm imagining you tonight Sam out the back garden with your torch dissecting her poos!!!   :spy:
> 
> ...


You are right though Mairi!!! Torch at the ready!!  it was huge and white so hopefully be easy to spot  gotta laugh that is what I always say 

We were meant to be going out tonight for a few hours without her, can't do that now...perhaps she knew....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh... She's not daft!!!  

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Naughty Binkster! if the balloon fills on the way out you may have a ready made poo bag!!
I'm sure she'll be fine. I once found a 4" cuddly foxes leg in Dudley's poo! (yes I had to poke it around with a stick to work out what it was!), have to keep a close eye on him with his cuddly toys now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

(love Dudley  )
I will hope for you that it comes out on it's own. I have had some "half way out" experiences. Jake is not a fan of being "helped out" and neither am I 
I find that Jake is aging me faster than my two teen boys


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Naughty Binkster! if the balloon fills on the way out you may have a ready made poo bag!!
> I'm sure she'll be fine. I once found a 4" cuddly foxes leg in Dudley's poo! (yes I had to poke it around with a stick to work out what it was!), have to keep a close eye on him with his cuddly toys now.


Got to love Dudley!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> (love Dudley  )
> I will hope for you that it comes out on it's own. I have had some "half way out" experiences. Jake is not a fan of being "helped out" and neither am I
> I find that Jake is aging me faster than my two teen boys


Yes I am wondering if I have that treat coming my way 
We have had two poos, one normal, one diarrhoea and no balloon 
She seems lethargic, but is chewing on a cows ear...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nah scratch lethargy! Stuffed her dinner down and is playing like a mad thing!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Nah scratch lethargy! Stuffed her dinner down and is playing like a mad thing!


That made me laugh  Stuffing dinner down will hopefully move balloon on, and playing madly just might create enough excitement for poo number 3 - third time lucky we hope!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How's Binky today Dawn? 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She is good thanks Mairi! The balloon has made an exit! Luckily she digested it so it has come out in bits...just what I needed to inspect on our walk today...but phew thank goodness for that!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oops... Sorry SAM!!! 

All this festive cheer is getting to me!!! 

Glad Binky is ok

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oops... Sorry SAM!!!
> 
> All this festive cheer is getting to me!!!
> 
> ...


Not to worry Deirdre!  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow just caught up with this thread, what a worry for you. So glad the balloons out now  I must admit I was being a bit dim when I first read the title, I imagine Binky swallowing an inflated balloon, how daft am I 

Von, what a long list of swallowed objects, I had no idea. The needle and thread one is weird, I'd have thought the needle was the problem too.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a relief!! So glad to hear this ended well.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Wow just caught up with this thread, what a worry for you. So glad the balloons out now  I must admit I was being a bit dim when I first read the title, I imagine Binky swallowing an inflated balloon, how daft am I
> 
> Von, what a long list of swallowed objects, I had no idea. The needle and thread one is weird, I'd have thought the needle was the problem too.


Can you imagine that party trick if she could get that down without popping it! 
She is a bit quiet again this afternoon and this evening and her bottom burps are eye watering so perhaps there is a bit more to come out yet..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> What a relief!! So glad to hear this ended well.


May have a bit more to go yet Nanci but hoping it is all out soon!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hope all is well with Binky now. The trouble these poos get themselves into!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad the situation has now deflated, and had a rubbery ending.....ok groan.....it's the best I could do.

Miss Binky is a little monkey x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:laugh: Bottom burps . . . OMG . . that made me laugh out loud!!!! I will definately be using that!! Great for the grandkids . . gets the point across without being gross . . sooo funny!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> :laugh: Bottom burps . . . OMG . . that made me laugh out loud!!!! I will definately be using that!! Great for the grandkids . . gets the point across without being gross . . sooo funny!!


Good old English expression for you Nanci!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh great news... Glad it all came away!


----------

